# Where's the Beef



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

I got a couple Black Angus steers that are ready to butcher. If anyone wants a beef I will arrange for slaughter and cut and wrap. Price is 2.25 per lb hanging weight. You pay cutting and wrapping which I believe is .50 per lb hanging weight. These steers will hang 700-750 I am guessing. Interested send me a PM.


----------

